# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting/POC Jetty Report; Port O'Connor, TX. 10/18-10/19/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This year marks 11 years this group has been fishing with us. This year they are on a 8 event, 6 day trip trading out between family and friends.

These boys elected to flounder with Rick Hammond, Night Stalker Guide Service a couple nights between trips.

Sight Casting yesterday until mid morning was tough with the cloud bank that rolled in a day break. After it cleared we did manage to find the reds layed up in some creeks adjacent to shallow flats. Had a handful of fish cooperate before the feed shut off, and the others acted like we werenâ€™t even there. The fish we did trick were on DSL watermelon and red/white with a 1/4oz jig head.

We spent today at the POC jetties. This was why the booked all them years ago. So to keep up with tradition each year, we make sure at least one day is marked to go out there and battle the big girls. Bulls from 40-47â€ is what they were rewarded with.

Hopefully they will be rewarded with some good trout and redfish action tomorrow wade fishing.


----------

